# سؤال فى pressure reducing valve فى شبكات المياه



## fayek9 (23 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اريد ان أعرف بالنسبة لمحابس تخفيض الضغط فى شبكات المياه هل تقوم بعمل back pressure على الطلمبة وهل له تأثير على flow rate ولا هو تأثيره على الضغط فقط؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ستار سلمان (24 أبريل 2012)

ليس له تاثير على معدل التدفق وانما فقط السيطرة على الضغط الخارج منه وحسب ماهو مضبوط عليه حيث هنالك عدة انواع وحسب الضغوط
يعني ان يكون ضغط الدخول 5 بار والمطلوب ان يكون الضغط الخارج 2بار فتقوم بتظبيط الفالف على 2 بار
مع الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (24 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على الرد


----------



## pora (24 أبريل 2012)

تمام ..................................................ز


----------



## حمودي عموري (25 أبريل 2012)

pressure reduce valve ليس له اي تاثير على معدل التدفق ولايقوم بتنظيم معدلات التدفق لكن الغرض منه هوة تقليل الضغط في الانبوب او المنظومة وعادة يستخدم على مداخل المياه للمبنى وانظمة مكافحة الحريق لاجل تثبيت الضغط عندة قيمة محددة وهذه الصمامات تعمل بحد معين اقصى حد اضغط امياه من 4 الى 25 بار ومدى تخفيض الضغط بين 1 الى 5 بار .
مع التقدير


----------



## عبد الله سعد (25 أبريل 2012)

*Prv*

please read this papers


----------



## fayek9 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير و شكرا جزيلا للمهندس عبد الله سعد على هذا الملف المفيد


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamedbadawy (26 أبريل 2012)

*اخى الفاضل ممكن ان تفيدك هذه الملفات فى فهم الموضوع :
*http://www.4shared.com/office/HjeIfW9S/Cla-Val_Calculator.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/JNNa4yL5/animation-90-01KO.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/y3a7bd0B/Animation-90-01.html


----------



## fayek9 (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا المهندس بدوى ملفات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## المهندس1977 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم وهل يوجد فرق بين pressure reducing valve و pressure regulating valve


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (5 نوفمبر 2014)

هل يوجد فرق بين pressure reducing and pressure regulating?


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you ...this is very great


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (22 يونيو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (18 يوليو 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

